# Crocodiles



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone know any good links for info on crocidiles, i was thinking maybe a dwarf caimen... but i hear they get up to 5-6 feet. any info?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

crocodile specialists group website will answer most evry basic question you have, as will some posts in previous threads if you do some digging here on the site!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

thanks crockeeper, i did some searching on other sites and in the forums... hehe.. the more i read, the less likely i am to get one.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> thanks crockeeper, i did some searching on other sites and in the forums... hehe.. the more i read, the less likely i am to get one.


 Good idea, my shop gets baby alligators from time to time and even though I try to steer people towards more manageable species I am usually ignored. It's great to see someone think about it and decide against it.

-PK


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I was offered a baby aligator about a month ago. I thought sweet this alligator will be pimp. But then the kill joy cam when it got big what then. Ican't keep a 10 foot Gator in my room so I came to my senses and turned it down though. It wasn't ten foot only like 2 but they get big. It was temptimg because my cousing said he would give it to me for free.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Runningmad said:
> 
> 
> > thanks crockeeper, i did some searching on other sites and in the forums... hehe.. the more i read, the less likely i am to get one.
> ...


 yeah, it would be an interesting pet, but i wouldn't be able to properly care for it once it got full grown and then i'd be stuck with 5' caimen. no sense in getting one when i can't keep it healthy and give it enough room to be comfortable. i'll leave the crocs to the professionals


----------

